# Whatever Happened to....Arctic Corsair??



## willowbankbear (Aug 16, 2007)

As the title says , whatever happened to the Hull trawler Arctic Corsair? Now its not the ship that is presently a museum in Hull but the later Stern dragger of the same name. 

I was on the phone to a guy that was mate aboard it a few years back & we were discussing this forum & he asked where could he find out about it? He has moved out to Spain & lost a lot of his pics of when he was fishing unfortunatley-now they were superb pics of some monsters of fish & big waves as youd imagine off greenland & Iceland & the Barents sea. 

So Can anyone help us out?
Cheers


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/114539
Thats the Miramar index link that shows her sold in 2004 and renamed AZOFCO 101 when bought by a United Arab Emirates company ( http://www.alibaba.com/company/10245396.html )


----------



## willowbankbear (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks for that Davie much obliged(Thumb)


----------



## janathull (Aug 31, 2005)

I was watcman on Corsair until she sailed for the Arabs. Looking at the performance with them I wouldnt touch her with a bargepole. I know on the way to the Gulf she had big problems with the engine overheating. Cheers janathull.


----------



## willowbankbear (Aug 16, 2007)

janathull said:


> I was watcman on Corsair until she sailed for the Arabs. Looking at the performance with them I wouldnt touch her with a bargepole. I know on the way to the Gulf she had big problems with the engine overheating. Cheers janathull.


Were you there when Simon Roberts was on her? I just got back in contact with him on Sunday after about 6 years, had a lot to catch up on & he asked where she had ended up after he left Boyd Line. 

Funnily enough he did say that the Arabs would probably not give her the same TLC she had when UK crews were on her-I wonder why


----------



## janathull (Aug 31, 2005)

The name Simon Roberts doesnt ring a bell. I never sailed on her, while her and the Ranger were in Hull and occasionly Warrior I would do weekend and holiday watching on them. My real job was in net store for Networld. It was Trevor Burnett who got me into the watching, origanally for 2 weeks. It went on for 4 years off and on. Cheers Jan.


----------

